# Bubba's Ears



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he was doing so well....and now, i cannot keep his ears un brown.

so instead of using my own mixture, i am thinking of going back to zymox.

i just don't know which one?

Zymox (1.25 oz) Hydrocortisone Free

or:

Zymox Ear Cleanser (4 oz)

any suggestions?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've used the first one on Murph and it worked well. It was kind of a clear liquidy gel. I've never used the cleanser though


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> I've used the first one on Murph and it worked well. It was kind of a clear liquidy gel. I've never used the cleanser though


the first one is the blue stuff, right?

what's the difference then? 

this should not be so complicated. LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh hm. The one I used was like a clear gel that was more liquidy than a solid gel. But not blue. It came in a purple box I believe. My friend sells it at his store and highly recommends it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Oh hm. The one I used was like a clear gel that was more liquidy than a solid gel. But not blue. It came in a purple box I believe. My friend sells it at his store and highly recommends it.


was it a zymox product?

zymox seems to have a gadzillion products.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It was. 

I could look at bottle when i get home


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-King-Enzy...OJXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338318720&sr=8-1

I wanna say its that one


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you could look, i'd appreciate it. 

thanks.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I hear good things about Zymox. Its the only shampoo I can use on Mollie for some reason.
Good luck re, hope it helps on his ears. Let us know how it goes, my friends schnauzer has this brown stuff coming out of her ears, maybe it will help with her too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I hear good things about Zymox. Its the only shampoo I can use on Mollie for some reason.
> Good luck re, hope it helps on his ears. Let us know how it goes, my friends schnauzer has this brown stuff coming out of her ears, maybe it will help with her too.


i have used zymox before with good results.

liz' treatment worked better.

until this allergy season hit and he's driving me crazy. 

i just can't remember which one. LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, my Hunter gets the one without Hydrocortisone the 1.25 ounce I believe it was not the cleaner. This other is more a treatment than a cleaner. Hunter has one damaged ear and once or twice a year I resort to the Zymox with no hydrocortizone.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

liz., he was doing great. and then he wasn't.

now he's one gigunda allergy.

between the cottonwood and scotchbroom, we are beyond maintenance.....we are at war LOL

i'm still using the olive oil to soothe his ears and make sure they don't get inflamed...so far, that's been successful....but that brown gunk. 

it's like daily.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hunter has no allergies but I believe it is his age but it is that brown yuck and it is very difficult to take care of. Zymox does the best when all else fails. I keep it around as my last course of defense before a vet visit is called for. I am sorry the allergies are getting your guys so bad. I thank goodness we don't have to deal with that - i just deal with my boy's encroaching old age. Oh, mine too! LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just checked, it's the one I posted.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky still get spontaneous ear yuckies (that's the scientific term). He will scratch at his and make it worse with scabs and sores though, so I got the zymox with the HCL in it. I use it so rarely that I didn't think it would hurt. It only take one or two doses to clear up his ear until the next time. I have no idea what causes the ear 'event', it just happens every couple of months.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Just checked, it's the one I posted.


thanks, meg....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bubba always has narrow ear canals..one more so than the other.

normally, the recipe that liz suggested has allowed me to maintain his ears....

i usually keep zymox around. i ran out because in the three years we've had him, i've not seen his ears this bad, with the exception of the first year when we were fixing all the things wrong with him.

this year is a beast of a year, so it's time to bring in the big guns....

thanks, everyone.
much appreciated.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Aw that sucks! I hope his ears get back to normal soon!


----------

